# Junior started school!!



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I just had to post because DS started school today.

I can't believe how much he has grown up, it made me a little bit sad, although I managed not to cry as I would have got teased terribly at work  .  It is nearly 44 months since he came to live with us and looking at him in his school uniform this morning was a very poignant feeling.  I have to accept he's not my little baby anymore but as he says "a big boy".

I know I'm not the only one experiencing this today, some of you have already been through it and some of you are like me experiencing it for the first time.

So here is to all of us waviing our littlie ones off with their school bags.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Aww Cindy I'm right there with you  

My baby (Missboo) also started primary school today and it took every inch of me not to cry!!
She looked so grown up in her uniform and even started talking differently when she came home!   And that's just after one day.... my neighbour warned me to expect many more changes after a few more days there  

So there we go then, bringing our babies from little tots in nappies to being big grown up people with opinions and attitudes!! I'm relishing every single trip to school because I know that it won't last forever (that she'll let me). I must admit though, I did enjoy the free time! Of course I still have another baby at home now (Babyroo) who keeps me busy, but when she's down for a nap, I can get jobs done or just put my feet up, the house feels like mine again! And it's nice to be able to have some "us" time for me and babyroo.

I'm sure we'll all get used to the new routines and settle in to be mummys of school children (ooh, scary!!)


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

hi cindy and ever,

boo starts on monday.....we're all very excited! I should be alright tear-wise although will be mid PMT so you never know.....so long as none of the other mums blub in front of me!  

xruthie


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

DD2 started almost three weeks ago - she is loving it but is also very tired.  

I thought I'd be OK as they've only been with us six months, but actually I felt quite sad - I have really enjoyed the time she and I have spent together whilst the bigger ones were at school.    

Whe goes full time from next week - and then I go back to work a few weeks later.  

Bop


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I cried on both occasions of mind starting school.

With DS I cried in the play ground, he'd only been with us 9 months and I had other Mums cheering when their children went in & all I could think was how ungrateful they were!!

With DD I promised her I wouldn't cry as she kept telling me she was a big girl and big girls mummies do not cry!!  I lasted until I got to the car!!

Today DD has gone back to school, into the juniors!!  She did not want to go today and kept saying it was unfair!!  WHY  Her brother does not go back to school until tomorrow and thats why its unfair!!

You must be so proud of your little ones and its hard realising that they are no longer our little cherubs but our big cherubs!!
love
Andrea
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Pooh bear went yeasterday aswell,

What a mile stone, our babies are growing up.

Please can you txt me as my old phone died and I have lost all my numbers.

Chat soon hunxx

PBMx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Well we've had a great first week.  As he is normally really bad at handling change we were worried how he would be but this first week has been great.  He has a pre-school friend in his class who has been a bit of a security blanket which has helped but I think he has enjoyed the routine of it all.  

DH and I have been discussing a dilemma we have been having.  They are taking school photos next week for the local paper and have asked for our permission to include Junior.  It will be the normal photos shown in local papers of all the new reception classes in the area of the town.  BM lives 30 miles away and the chances of her reading the paper are no greater than us bumping into her whilst out shopping, ie very small.  We want things to be as normal for DS as possible but you can't help remembering what the Social Services say at the prep course about not publicising the children.

What do you lot think?  Have you/will you let your children be included in their local school photos?  

Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Cindy

Are they going to put in the childrens names? as also does your DS have a "popluar name" ? 

I wont allow my DD to have her pics done if names are being added as she has a very "un popular name" however if its a group shot where its not a close up then i wont worry as much

xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Cindy just read this - I forgot your DS would be starting school this year too.  We have a thread over on the babydust section where all us mums have been chatting who have lo's starting this September.... Cor, have some of the posts made me well up.  Iestyn has his last day at Nursery next Tuesday and then starts school on Thursday - he's soooo ready and on countdown.... as for mummy, well that's another matter! .


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Sue- Massive hugs 

Well i know my DD is only in pre-school nursery however it feels like "proper school" as she wears full school uniform, goes 5days a week (for 3hours a day) and has to be there at the same time as all the other children in the rest of school (8.30 am) oh and tonight we have been sent home "home work" for themt os tart doing every weekend! seems it will get sent out on a fri to be in on a monday!

xxx


----------

